# First person shooter games for mac?



## fongster (May 18, 2003)

What are the best first person shooter games for OS 9? I have played a few military/delta force type games on PC and prefer that genre. Open to others though. Thanks!

733 G4 and 600-something ram


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2003)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein is awesome, sinlge player adventure as well as online team games.
OTOH you've got all the Quake and Unreal stuff for Mac too.


----------



## RacerX (May 18, 2003)

Rainbow Six, Rogue Spear, Ghost Recon, Medal of Honor...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 18, 2003)

Unreal and Urbanterror (Urbanterror is a quake3 mod, its amazing. urbanterror.net


----------



## Natobasso (May 23, 2003)

If you want some vintage graphics with a cool storyline and as much thinking as shoot em up action, try the Marathon series. There are four games in this series, I believe. http://www.bungie.com


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

Of course, you can't beat the length of play and sheer terror induced by the Doom series, especially enjoyable with MacDoomLegacy.

For military, mission type games, you can't beat Rainbow 6, Rogue Spear, or Ghost Recon.


----------



## chevy (May 23, 2003)

The very best one is Duke Nukem 3D
No other has this level of humour.


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

Duke Nukem is an excellent "typical" 3D shooter, but for the military mission-type, those that don't necessarily involve humor, the ones I (and others) mentioned are excellent.


----------

